
Conservatives face a tough fight as Big Tech's censorship expands - mudil
https://thehill.com/opinion/technology/434407-conservatives-face-a-tough-fight-as-big-techs-censorship-expands
======
bediger4000
So private companies choosing to not carry conservative speech and writing is
censorship?

I thought censorship was what governments did, not private companies. You
know, you've got a right to free speech, but I don't have to pay for your
platform. That's what the justification of ditching the equal time doctrine on
radio and TV companies back in the 80s was. That basically eliminated any
liberal voices on TV and radio, and we were all told it was just market
driven.

Calling what a private company does "censorship" seems like a grotesque, yet
whiny, perversion of the word.

